# Outdoor Cookin Station



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Been workin ona patio fer momma. One a the thins I've always wanted ta have here at home be a outdoor cookin area. I got one where the grill sits an onea the smokers.

This en will have 2 rocket stoves an a small work area. I got the frame work started taday. I've got a rocket stove at summer camp an like the idear a havin a couple at home ta cook on when it be real hot out an don't wanna heat up the house. Also, they burn very small amountsa wood so will be handy durin a disaster er such.

Looks sumtin like this:


The rocket stoves will be one on each side a the raised work area. The bases be patio blocks. Ya can see them there on each side. I still gotta cut the ones fer the back.

I'll post up some more pics as the project comes along.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

We call them an outdoor kitchen, great for canning and such... I look forward to your updates as I'm remodeling mine. 

(Double sink and an brick oven)


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I haven't figured outa sink just yet. Momma don't give up much a the patio er deck space!

I picked up a free apartment size gas stove while back. Got a spot picked out in the shop ta put that. Wanna do my cannin out there in the summer. Might sneak a sink in there.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice. I have been thinking about getting some brick, mortar and tile and making an outdoor kitchen around my grill and smoker. Just saw a gas stove that was converted to propane on Craigslist for $50. Might be a perfect addition.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I haven't gotten around to even starting my "Outdoor Kitchen" yet so I'm going to be watching your progress.

You've got some good ideas to run with, keep us posted.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Looking forward to your pics. An outdoor cooking area is definitely on my list of projects. 

Looks like yours is going well so far!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Saturday Update*

Got the frame roughed out. Still have ta do some trim work, but I wanted ta get the stone work taday.

Got the blocks laid an then got onea the rocket stoves built. Didn't get no pics taday cause I got it all covered up. Cool taday an looks like rain. I'll post up some pics toomarraw.

I wanna get this one done an tested before I build the second one case I wanna make any changes.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

*Rocket Stove Pic*

Wen't out this mornin an uncovered the stove. Used a stiff bristled brush ta clean it up a tad. Didn't comeout to bad.



I still got some trim work ta do ta the frame. Take it a little ata time. I thin I'm gonna be happy with this set up.


----------



## carolexan (Dec 28, 2010)

Great job! I too look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Sweet, do you have a closeup of the furnace and grate? A picture of the first layer would be interesting.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Wen't out this mornin an uncovered the stove. Used a stiff bristled brush ta clean it up a tad. Didn't comeout to bad.
> 
> 
> 
> I still got some trim work ta do ta the frame. Take it a little ata time. I thin I'm gonna be happy with this set up.


Thanks for sharing OldCoot - I'll be showing hubby these pics :2thumb:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

As I build the second stove I'll bea takin some step by step pics. I'll post em up when I do.


----------

